

Zlib.js: zlib, deflate, inflate, zip library - matsuu
https://github.com/imaya/zlib.js

======
cleverjake
Any idea how it compares to [http://gildas-
lormeau.github.io/zip.js/](http://gildas-lormeau.github.io/zip.js/) ?

------
NatW
Cool, can someone give useful ways this might be used in a browser?

~~~
infogulch
How about [https://github.com/creationix/js-
git](https://github.com/creationix/js-git) ?

